# Alessandro Greco: "In Italia sei aiutato se appartieni a certi giri"



## fabri47 (8 Luglio 2018)

*Alessandro Greco: "In Italia sei aiutato se appartieni a certi giri"*

*Alessandro Greco*, conduttore Rai molto amato dal pubblico, è uno dei personaggi che nella prossima stagione saranno inspiegabilmente *fuori dai palinsesti* della televisione pubblica, nonostante il buon successo del suo quiz pomeridiano *Zero e Lode*. Al suo posto ci sarà, su decisione dell'attuale direttore di Rai 1 Angelo Teodoli, un programma di *Caterina Balivo* chiamato "Vieni da me" che, tra l'altro, sarà molto più costoso rispetto al game show dove per vincere bisognava dare la risposta meno considerata da un campione di 100 persone. 

Greco, in un'intervista al quotidiano Avvenire, ha affermato a riguardo: "_Ho avuto una carriera altalenante? Forse è il prezzo della libertà. *Mi ritengo un uomo libero*, in Italia, e non solo nel mondo dello spettacolo, *credo aiuti appartenere a certi giri*, essere benvoluto in determinati ambienti ed essere disponibile con persone che possono avere un potere decisionale. Poi è capitato anche a me dire dei no, quando la proposta non mi convinceva tipo fare l'opinionista_".

Sul suo futuro: "_Ho un ottimo rapporto con Andrea Fabiano_ (direttore di Rai 2 ed in passato direttore di Rai 1 il quale lo aveva scelto per la conduzione di Zero e Lode n.d.r.)_, ci sono progetti che ho proposto ed altri che mi sono stati proposti. Bisogna considerare anche il futuro assetto della Rai_".

Su Raffaella Carrà ed il successo di Furore su Rai 2: "_Lei_ (la Carrà n.d.r.) _e Sergio Japino sono stati i miei maestri. Nel 1998 con Furore abbiamo vinto il Telegatto come miglior programma musicale superando persino il Festival di Sanremo. Se le persone ti votavano voleva dire che gli piacevi davvero. In quell'occasione conobbi Corrado che era nel mio stesso albergo con la sua compagna e mi disse 'Si vede che il pubblico ti vuole bene. Mi raccomando, custodisci questa cosa, è quello che nella carriera fa la differenza'. Quelle parole non le ho mai dimenticate_".


----------



## 7vinte (8 Luglio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Alessandro Greco*, conduttore Rai molto amato dal pubblico, è uno dei personaggi che nella prossima stagione saranno inspiegabilmente *fuori dai palinsesti* della televisione pubblica, nonostante il buon successo del suo quiz pomeridiano *Zero e Lode*. Al suo posto ci sarà, su decisione dell'attuale direttore di Rai 1 Angelo Teodoli, un programma di *Caterina Balivo* chiamato "Vieni da me" che, tra l'altro, sarà molto più costoso rispetto al game show dove per vincere bisognava dare la risposta meno considerata da un campione di 100 persone.
> 
> Greco, in un'intervista al quotidiano Avvenire, ha affermato a riguardo: "_Ho avuto una carriera altalenante? Forse è il prezzo della libertà. *Mi ritengo un uomo libero*, in Italia, e non solo nel mondo dello spettacolo, *credo aiuti appartenere a certi giri*, essere benvoluto in determinati ambienti ed essere disponibile con persone che possono avere un potere decisionale. Poi è capitato anche a me dire dei no, quando la proposta non mi convinceva tipo fare l'opinionista_".
> 
> ...



Bravissimo


----------



## MissRossonera (8 Luglio 2018)

Alessandro è un conduttore bravo e simpatico.E ad occhio mi pare anche una brava persona,e questa intervista lo conferma.Spiace vedere cancellati un quiz carino e un professionista come lui in favore dell'oca saccente ex Detto Fatto.


----------



## Mille e una notte (8 Luglio 2018)

Se dice così dev essere una brava persona.
Le televisioni sono controllate da psicopatici malati di cinismo. L esempio supremo penso sia rappresentato da Mike Bongiorno e il barattolo di Arcore. Mike Bongiorno era una merce utile per il nano. Così l ha comprata a suon di quattrini. Quando poi la merce non gli è più servita, l ha buttata via. Come è stato per il Milan e tutto il resto. E come sarà anche per i suoi leggendari ultimi elettori.

Per stare in tv bisogna piegarsi, fisicamente o moralmente. Coscienti però del fatto di finire nell indifferenziata e nell indifferenza non appena non servi più


----------



## smallball (9 Luglio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Alessandro Greco*, conduttore Rai molto amato dal pubblico, è uno dei personaggi che nella prossima stagione saranno inspiegabilmente *fuori dai palinsesti* della televisione pubblica, nonostante il buon successo del suo quiz pomeridiano *Zero e Lode*. Al suo posto ci sarà, su decisione dell'attuale direttore di Rai 1 Angelo Teodoli, un programma di *Caterina Balivo* chiamato "Vieni da me" che, tra l'altro, sarà molto più costoso rispetto al game show dove per vincere bisognava dare la risposta meno considerata da un campione di 100 persone.
> 
> Greco, in un'intervista al quotidiano Avvenire, ha affermato a riguardo: "_Ho avuto una carriera altalenante? Forse è il prezzo della libertà. *Mi ritengo un uomo libero*, in Italia, e non solo nel mondo dello spettacolo, *credo aiuti appartenere a certi giri*, essere benvoluto in determinati ambienti ed essere disponibile con persone che possono avere un potere decisionale. Poi è capitato anche a me dire dei no, quando la proposta non mi convinceva tipo fare l'opinionista_".
> 
> ...



credo sia una cosa risaputa...rappresenta ahime' il malcostume italiano


----------



## leviatano (9 Luglio 2018)

Chiaro che è così, non dice nulla di nuovo.
Nel mondo dell'arte devi appartenere a certi ambienti che ti danno il patentino di artista, mi riferisco a un certo ambiente di sinistra.


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Luglio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Alessandro Greco*, conduttore Rai molto amato dal pubblico, è uno dei personaggi che nella prossima stagione saranno inspiegabilmente *fuori dai palinsesti* della televisione pubblica, nonostante il buon successo del suo quiz pomeridiano *Zero e Lode*. Al suo posto ci sarà, su decisione dell'attuale direttore di Rai 1 Angelo Teodoli, un programma di *Caterina Balivo* chiamato "Vieni da me" che, tra l'altro, sarà molto più costoso rispetto al game show dove per vincere bisognava dare la risposta meno considerata da un campione di 100 persone.
> 
> Greco, in un'intervista al quotidiano Avvenire, ha affermato a riguardo: "_Ho avuto una carriera altalenante? Forse è il prezzo della libertà. *Mi ritengo un uomo libero*, in Italia, e non solo nel mondo dello spettacolo, *credo aiuti appartenere a certi giri*, essere benvoluto in determinati ambienti ed essere disponibile con persone che possono avere un potere decisionale. Poi è capitato anche a me dire dei no, quando la proposta non mi convinceva tipo fare l'opinionista_".
> 
> ...



trattato da schifo. 

la rai è un accumulo di raccomandati, girano sempre le solite facce. 

assurda poi la vicenda insinna, prima giustamente punito e ora non si sa come, riabilitato a suon di milioni in uno dei loro programmi di punta.


----------



## 1972 (9 Luglio 2018)

perche' il primo contratto in rai lo ha sottoscritto vincendo un concorso?


----------



## fabri47 (9 Luglio 2018)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> trattato da schifo.
> 
> la rai è un accumulo di raccomandati, girano sempre le solite facce.
> 
> assurda poi la vicenda insinna, prima giustamente punito e ora non si sa come, riabilitato a suon di milioni in uno dei loro programmi di punta.


Ma Insinna non è mai stato punito, lo hanno messo su Rai 3 con la Berlinguer per ripulirlo mediaticamente per poi ridargli un ruolo di punta come la conduzione de L'eredità. Hanno fatto di tutto per aiutarlo a "risollevarsi" in pratica, anche perchè sia Insinna che la Rai erano al corrente che il primo doveva mettersi nell'ombra in un programma secondario (Cartabianca appunto) e far passare del tempo prima di tornare alla ribalta dopo i fuorionda trasmessi da Striscia, con la speranza che la gente lo rivalutasse.


----------

